# rote Augen



## viellärmumnichts (21. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich arbeite nun mit Photoshop cs 2 und bin soweit sehr zufrieden. Habe nur eine Frage zum rote Augen Werkzeug - es funktioniert wunderbar, scheint die roten Augen aber Grundsätzlich in schwarze zu verwandeln. Kann ich die Farbe anpassen?

Markus


----------



## Alexander Groß (21. März 2006)

Das geht nach meinem Kenntnisstand nicht.

Alex


----------



## cdpanic (21. März 2006)

Hi!

Soweit ich weiss verdukelt dieses tool nur und ändert nicht wircklich die Farbe sonder enzieht die Farbinformationen nur und macht das Rot dünkler bzw. wandelt es in sw um!!

LG


----------

